# Cooking Deals/Cookware Deals...



## Julio (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello,

I'm always scouting the net for great deals on cookware... I was thinking that maybe there could be a forum here added called "Cooking Deals" or "Cookware Deals"... for people like me to post great deals that we find online or offline.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 1, 2011)

There already is a forum called cookware and accessories with several sub-forums.  It is one of the categories under General Cooking Information.  Note the "Forum Jump" section at the bottom of each page, click on the arrow and _all_ the forums are listed there.


----------



## Julio (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh so we are allowed to post deals there? I thought it was probably against the rules or something.

Thanks Zhizara,


----------

